# Reverse Scissor Sweep



## Andrew Green (Dec 21, 2005)

I am attempting to scissor sweep Kyle to the left, however he has sunk his weight and I cannot pull him forward to do so





 I sit up and underhook deep with my right arm, bringing his head over my shoulder




 falling back I pull him over my leg lifting him over me




 I then dump him to the right




 and take sidemount


----------



## green meanie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice move. Would you be offended if I made a suggestion?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 21, 2005)

nope, thats why its there


----------



## green meanie (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay. I like this sweep and I use it a lot but in your demonstration there's nothing stopping him from reaching out with his left hand and posting on the mat and preventing you from sweeping him in that direction. I'm not sure how well I can explain this but here's what I would do:

I would underhook his left arm just before sitting up and "punching it" toward your left side so that it brings his left arm across your body and near his right arm.

Now when you sit up you can reach farther around his body and get a better 'bite' and it pins his left arm between your bodies and preventing him trying to post with it and stopping the sweep.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 22, 2005)

Not exactly sure what you mean, his arm ends up between you when you sweep him?  I'd have to play with it but I'm curious as to whether he'd be able to use that hand to keep enough space to be able to prevent you're pulling him forward.

anyways, 

The way I do it his left arm is dealt with, I use the underhook to force it up as I turn him over, he is unable to post off of it.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay. Well, good enough then. It was just a suggestion. Thanks for taking the time to consider it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 22, 2005)

Definately will be giving it a try in the New Year


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks like a nice option from a failed scissor sweep! How often do you just end up in half-guard as you try to extricate your right leg, though?


----------



## kodo (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't think I'm talking from a point of grappling expertise.  I'm just curious about the mechanics of the move.  If I was your Uke, I think I would automatically use my left leg to post against the move.  What kind of trouble would this cause for me?  What are the chances of Uke doing this?
   If the match were grappling only, I would probably move both of my legs to your right side, anyway, looking for an easy head and armhold.  I believe my simple mind is missing a lot.  Please teach me what I'm not seeing.
Thank you.


----------

